# Who will be the biggest 2003 Draft BUST?



## H-Town

I personally think it's gonna be Bosh or Darko, Oh yeah and Kaman I don't think is all that good of a player.

LeBron James has a chance to be the biggest bust ever too, some of the expectations put on him are ridiculous, but I think he will be ok.


----------



## Kyle

Hinrich


----------



## Tom

SWEETNEY


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Ford


----------



## bruno34115

bosh or darko


----------



## jericho

While I hope they're all stunning successes, I think it's very likely that one of the 5 top picks will fall considerably short of hopes and expectations. I've been saying Bosh, but I'm starting to fall under the thrall of his accompanying hype. 

So I'll switch my tune to Dwayne Wade. Conversion of smaller (read: undersized) natural shooting guards to point guard generally does not work. (Anyone remember Shawn Respert? He had a terrific college career, and was a highly anticipated and widely respected lottery pick.) Steve Francis is a rare exception, and there's now a lot of buzz about moving him back to his natural SG position. Unless Wade turns out to be the Very Special type of player that Francis and Iverson are, with physical and mental gifts that (with the right surrounding teammates) can make position close to irrelevant, I see him getting shunted back to shooting guard mid-way through the season. There, he'll be at a size disadvantage and competing for PT with Eddie Jones, who deserves to be on the floor as long as he's healthy. 

NOT that I think Wade won't have a decent career. But I think he's one that will appear in retrospect to have been too much of a reach in the high to mid-lottery.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Seeing as there are so many young players in this draft many probably will be considered busts too early in their career.

IMO After one year though I'm sure: Cavs fans aren't impressed with LBJ, Darko learns all about physical play, Bosh gets Chrismas gifts of Creatine and Whey protine, and Euro Jordan ends up looking nothing like his Airness.


----------



## H-Town

> Originally posted by <b>jericho</b>!
> So I'll switch my tune to Dwayne Wade. Conversion of smaller (read: undersized) natural shooting guards to point guard generally does not work.


Yeah I agree about Wade struggling trying to play poing guard, he's really a shooting guard so he could be a great candidate for biggest 2003 bust. But in the end, I think he's just to talented to be a bust.


----------



## reHEATed

Ford- small and cant shoot I just dont see him doing well in the NBA


----------



## #1BucksFan

Bosh=Joe Smith


----------



## Ben1

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> Seeing as there are so many young players in this draft many probably will be considered busts too early in their career.
> 
> IMO After one year though I'm sure: Cavs fans aren't impressed with LBJ, Darko learns all about physical play, Bosh gets Chrismas gifts of Creatine and Whey protine, and Euro Jordan ends up looking nothing like his Airness.


I agree! esp about Lebron. The expectations of him are just way toooo high for a high schooler player to accomplish in his first season.. People expect him to come in and dominate the L straight away like MJ.. That's not possible IMO for a high school player, but i really hope to be proven wrong by lebron..


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Kaman


----------



## Big John

Someone who went to school in Kansas, Michigan, Ohio or Wisconsin, or someone originally from Guadeloupe.


----------



## The_Franchise

Gimme a definition of bust. If LeBron only averages 15 points per game, 4 assists, 4 rebounds is he a bust? Or will Chris Kaman be a bust because he averages 6 points and 4 rebounds a game?

Understand that this is a draft with a huge learning curve, Darko, Bosh and Kaman will take a long time to develop, and LeBron I'm not so sure about.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Chris Kaman


----------



## RR 823

Considering the Magic's luck, Gaines, Bogans, and Pachulia will all be busts  .

For real, though, on Dwyane Wade. He is 6"4, which is pretty much not a problem to play 2-guard in college, but it is extra difficult to play in the NBA. You play SG, and your facing older men several inches taller than you, which hurts. You switch to point, and your facing shorter players, but you lack the skills to do your job at that position. The NBA is real tough for people like Wade. But who knows? He may turn into an Allen Iverson, who plays both guard positions with ease. And you guys all know Ivy's achievements (MVP, Finals trip, two 30 point seasons).


----------



## mysterio

> Originally posted by <b>Ranier823</b>!
> Considering the Magic's luck, Gaines, Bogans, and Pachulia will all be busts  .
> 
> For real, though, on Dwyane Wade. He is 6"4, which is pretty much not a problem to play 2-guard in college, but it is extra difficult to play in the NBA. You play SG, and your facing older men several inches taller than you, which hurts. You switch to point, and your facing shorter players, but you lack the skills to do your job at that position. The NBA is real tough for people like Wade. But who knows? He may turn into an Allen Iverson, who plays both guard positions with ease. And you guys all know Ivy's achievements (MVP, Finals trip, two 30 point seasons).


Iverson can only do this by leading the league in quickness. Wade is quick, but no Iverson. He's gonna be a tweener in the NBA, I'm afraid.


----------



## .

plz dont start thread like this again, they all have yet to play a game so we can not really give an answer as for now


----------



## .

i might be wrong but i just dont see kaman is anything different than any of other white stiffs, maybe he is more athletic than those other white stiffs that came before him, but that'll make him just a more athletic white stiff, maybe i have wrong perception about white big guys because they have been suck for wayyyyy too long, lets see if he will be a star in the league (which i dont think so)


----------



## p

Ford....


----------



## hcsilla

Pietrus.


----------



## Joluis

Kaman hand Down>Chris Mihm/Todd Fuller


----------



## jericho

The only college shooting guard I can think of who clearly seemed to have "a shooting guard's game in a point guard's body" but who seemed to make the transition to point guard pretty well was/is Gilbert Arenas. There's certainly a lot more hype around Wade than there was about Arenas a couple of years ago, so maybe he'll turn out to be the real deal. Still, he seems like the best candidate in the first few picks to really come up short.


----------



## carver401

> Originally posted by <b>.</b>!
> i might be wrong but i just dont see kaman is anything different than any of other white stiffs, maybe he is more athletic than those other white stiffs that came before him, but that'll make him just a more athletic white stiff, maybe i have wrong perception about white big guys because they have been suck for wayyyyy too long, lets see if he will be a star in the league (which i dont think so)


Have you ever even seen Kaman play???

That is just an ignorant and rascist comment to make about a player who is far from a "white stiff"


----------



## H-Town

> Originally posted by <b>.</b>!
> plz dont start thread like this again, they all have yet to play a game so we can not really give an answer as for now


These are just predictions, and people's opinion.


----------



## .

> Originally posted by <b>carver401</b>!
> 
> 
> Have you ever even seen Kaman play???
> 
> That is just an ignorant and rascist comment to make about a player who is far from a "white stiff"



yeah i have seen him play, against a competition so weak, that his opponents make him look like hakeem the dream on a daily basis, just wait till he gets to the nba, and you'll realize
why i consider him a potential bust !!!!!!!!


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

Those are two terrible picks. Ford is one of the most NBA ready players in the draft. He's a classic point guard and will thrive in the Bucks system, surrounded by shooters. Kaman is a very talented big man. He's got size, strength, agility, skills...I think it's a moot point cause he won't see many minutes his rookie season anyway. Get a clue.


----------



## The Cat

tie between Wade and Bosh.

Ford = 2003-04 ROY


----------



## Hollis

TJ FORD, DUH!!!!!

I mean Chris Bosh


----------



## BigChris

Hands down, the biggest bust of this draft will be Mikael Pietrus. 

Honestly, I won't be surprised if Dahntay Jones, Carlos Delfino, Josh Howard, Reece Gaines, and just about every other 2-guard in this draft I can name ends up better than him.

Warriors could've had a Gaines/Arenas backcourt or, if it was known Arenas wasn't gonna resign, a Marcus Banks/JRich one. Both of which would've been better than taking Eddie Robinson Jr.


----------



## FSH

Tj Ford and Chris Bosh...


----------



## LionOfJudah

I'm with Cat... 
TJ = ROY 03-04


----------



## FatDaddy

Mickaël Pietrus 6-6 200 SG/SF (France) 

he is like Kendall Gill


----------



## carver401

> Originally posted by <b>.</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i have seen him play, against a competition so weak, that his opponents make him look like hakeem the dream on a daily basis, just wait till he gets to the nba, and you'll realize
> why i consider him a potential bust !!!!!!!!


Was he playing against weak comp when he dropped 30 and 20 on Michigan or like 25 and 10 on duke in the tounament??


----------



## jollyoscars

*Busts*

#1=Ridnour #2=Kaman #3=Pietrus #4=Milicic(will have good career, but not as good as he is hyped) 

Carmelo was the biggest steal in the draft, he is proven and deserving of the #1 pick. Lampe was the 2nd biggest steal.


----------



## knickstorm

*Re: Busts*



> Originally posted by <b>jollyoscars</b>!
> #1=Ridnour #2=Kaman #3=Pietrus #4=Milicic(will have good career, but not as good as he is hyped)
> 
> Carmelo was the biggest steal in the draft, he is proven and deserving of the #1 pick. Lampe was the 2nd biggest steal.


you cant be a steal at #3 overall, was Jordan a steal back in 84? nope you cant blame houston for taking olajuwon and you cant fault the cavs for taking james, milicic we have to see.


----------



## BobbyDigital32

Just because Kaman is a big white guy, doesnt mean he will be a bust.:curse:


----------



## Richie Rich

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> Just because Kaman is a big white guy, doesnt mean he will be a bust.:curse:








ExactLy, aLwayz hatin' on the white ppL. pLayin' baLL, why?.......


----------



## jollyoscars

*Busts*



> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> you cant be a steal at #3 overall, was Jordan a steal back in 84? nope you cant blame houston for taking olajuwon and you cant fault the cavs for taking james, milicic we have to see.


I actually beg to differ about Jordan being a steal. I steal is when you are picked behind guys who you turn out to do better than. Yea maybe Jordan didn't seem to be better than Hak O or the 2nd pick at the time but he turned out to be the best of the 3! So he is a steal!!!!! He shoulda been the first pick of the draft!!!!! Come on use your head!!!!!:upset: LeBron was the smart pick this year at #1 because of all the hype, but I personally think Carmelo will have the slight edge over him in the long run, just like how Kobe is to T-Mac. But I think without a doubt Melo should have been the 2nd pick because of what he did as a Freshman was just amazing. Hes got great skills and is proven against great competition. The same can't be said about Darko. But I believe he will turn out to be great still, I mean this is the BIG 3! They are will be great, just I think Carmelo was a steal there because I think he will turn out to be the best of the 3!

I am not at all racist or hating on white people, cuz I am white!! I think Kaman will have a fair career, he has skills, and was impressed when I saw him in March Madness. I just don't think he was deserving of #6, more of like a #12 or later. I just think he will be a bust because he won't live up to expectations being the #6 pick! But don't get me wrong I think he will have a solid career.


----------



## faygo34

troy bell...:no:


----------



## bigbabyjesus

actually i think pietrus will be a huge bust


----------



## Damian Necronamous

At first, I said Kaman, because I thought he was just skinny and tall (i.e. Shawn Bradley). But after seeing him with the Clippers working out, I can see that he is much bigger than I originally remembered him being. I also like how Kaman is not playing in the summer league because he is doing weight training.

I now believe that Mickael Pietrus will be the biggest bust of the draft.


----------



## h8breed

K-Man or Hinrich


----------



## Bini

Kaman and Ford.

Kaman doesnt try as hard as he can. Hes soft and he'll get destroyed in the West.

I like T.J., but his size and lack of any soft of shooting will kill him. He depended on driving in NCAA, but its much harder to drive in the NBA at T.J.'s size. T.J. will not be the best PG in this draft. It will be Hinrich, he won't be a star or anything but hes got everything it takes (shot, good enough ball handling and leadership qualities) to be a good NBA PG. I think Troy Bell will be better then T.J. too.


----------



## MemphisX

> Originally posted by <b>Bini</b>!
> Kaman and Ford.
> 
> Kaman doesnt try as hard as he can. Hes soft and he'll get destroyed in the West.


What freakin' Kaman are you talking about. He always plays hard and is not soft at all.


----------



## Bini

Well I saw him againist DePaul and he sure as hell looked soft. Andre Brown and Sam Haskin definently outplayed him.


----------



## h8breed

ok i take mine back i said Hirnich or K-Man.. im starting to think Bosh is going to be a big bust, he played a summer pro league game and he got pushed around inside picked up quick fouls by trying to defend stronger players, if he doesnt get stronger hes going to be a big bust at #4


----------



## martin bolima

> Originally posted by <b>Battlestar</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree! esp about Lebron. The expectations of him are just way toooo high for a high schooler player to accomplish in his first season.. People expect him to come in and dominate the L straight away like MJ.. That's not possible IMO for a high school player, but i really hope to be proven wrong by lebron..


No rookie can ever produce the same impact as say a Michael Jordan or a Tim Duncan. However, some of this rookies will produce for their teams, notably Lebron, 'Melo and Gaines. But they won't have that earth-shattering impact on the L. The NBA is too competive and the rookies are either raw or not as good (yet). I think that this year's rookie batch has talent but it will take these players time before thy can really be impact players.


----------



## martin bolima

*ROOKIE BUST*



> Originally posted by <b>h8breed</b>!
> ok i take mine back i said Hirnich or K-Man.. im starting to think Bosh is going to be a big bust, he played a summer pro league game and he got pushed around inside picked up quick fouls by trying to defend stronger players, if he doesnt get stronger hes going to be a big bust at #4


BOSH is too skinny and weak to be of value at the post. And he doesn't have the perimeter game ala-Kevin Garnett so he is a "tweener"--where will he contribute? he will struggle big-time. He is "potential" to put it bluntly. 
And another bust might just be KAMAN...NAME THE LAST WHITE GUY WHO SUCCEEDED AS A POST PLAYER???!!!!


----------



## starvydas

*Re: ROOKIE BUST*



> Originally posted by <b>martin bolima</b>!
> 
> 
> NAME THE LAST WHITE GUY WHO SUCCEEDED AS A POST PLAYER???!!!!


What does this have to do with Kaman's game ? If he's a bust it sure won't be because of his skin color.


----------



## SKLB54

Maybe this is just me, but I think that the biggest busts wont be in the first 20 picks, their all solid. That is except for David West at 18... I think that he could be a good player, and could have gone lower, but going to the Hornets seems like a bad situation.

I think that Nbudi Ebi will be the biggest bust, who beats out the runner up, Slavko Vranes. Then there's Kapono, Willie Green, Bonner, James Jones, Van de Hare, and Rickert who have slim chances of being anything good. Well maybe Rickert, maybe...


----------



## Like A Breath

Chris Bosh DOES have a perimeter game. He has a sweet set shot. His problem is that he doesn't have a fadeaway like Garnett, but he can probably develop that after a few years. He can probably be on Cliff Robinson's shooting level.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Darko Millic...........


----------



## hobojoe

Darko Milicic, or Nick Collison


----------



## Bball_Doctor

> Originally posted by <b>Like A Breath</b>!
> Chris Bosh DOES have a perimeter game. He has a sweet set shot. His problem is that he doesn't have a fadeaway like Garnett, but he can probably develop that after a few years. He can probably be on Cliff Robinson's shooting level.


Actually Cliff Robinson is a good comparison. Bosh has better rebounding skills and is a tad more athletic but Bosh and Cliff Robinson are very similar in terms of game and ability.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

bosh looked pretty good in the summer league games he played.. im pretty sure he wont be a bust...


----------



## The Mad Viking

TJ Ford. 

He won't LOOK like a bust, he'll probably be on the rookie All Star Team. 

In three years he will be what Brevin Knight is now. (Brevin was also a rookie All-Star...)


----------



## Wagner2

If you've actually seen Kaman play multiple times you will realize how good he is, and how he truely is a great post player, and underrated if anything. As for TJ Ford, yes his shot isn't great, but the worst shooter under 6'9" in the NBA just signed a 6 year/$99M deal to stay in New Jersey....

Personally, I think it will be hard for Dwyane Wade to switch from 2 to 1 in Miami, and I'm not totally sold on Jarvis Hayes, although I may be wrong.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> bosh looked pretty good in the summer league games he played.. im pretty sure he wont be a bust...


Averaging 15 and 5 against no where near nba competition, suddenly means HE WONT BE A BUST!


----------



## mike

Sweetney


----------



## texan

dwayne wade


----------



## EnTeRtHeAtMoS

Micheal Pietrus will be the biggest bust. Wade will be good. Kaman could easily bust given that he's on the best team in basketball (THe Clippers...). They have a knack at holding back big men. Jarvis Hayes seems like a bust too.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06

Kaman


----------



## mo76

Darko, Ford, Pietrius=:dead: :sour: :sigh:


----------



## MiamiHeat03

I cant beleive people are saying wade will become a bust............

I say Darko.............


----------



## edyat

the biggest bust will be... Kirk Hinrich


----------



## reHEATed

Sweetney or Kaman or Ford


----------



## urwhatueati8god

I'm *still* going with Bosh.


----------



## Kunlun

Darko Milicic


----------



## Joker

wade is gonna impress

kaman is probably gonna be a bust


----------



## Triskill

Kamen


----------



## MiamiHeat03

oh yeah i forgot Kaman........

Kaman will become a bigger bust.........


----------



## The Mad Viking

Kaman = more likely ROTY than bust.

Pietrus is already an accompished NBA level defender. This does not show up on the stats, but he will get his minutes. It will take 3 years for him to develop any sort of NBA offensive game.


----------



## knickstorm

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> Maybe this is just me, but I think that the biggest busts wont be in the first 20 picks, their all solid. That is except for David West at 18... I think that he could be a good player, and could have gone lower, but going to the Hornets seems like a bad situation.
> 
> I think that Nbudi Ebi will be the biggest bust, who beats out the runner up, Slavko Vranes. Then there's Kapono, Willie Green, Bonner, James Jones, Van de Hare, and Rickert who have slim chances of being anything good. Well maybe Rickert, maybe...


vranes, rickert? by being drafted that low how can you be a bust? if slavko gives 5 pts 5 boards is that bust?? for pick 39???


----------



## The Mad Viking

slavco putting up 5 pts and 5 boards is a knickswetdream! 

Oh, maybe you mean over HIS CAREER! :bsmile:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

Joe pryz I mean chris kaman. 


Question for all the people saying Darko will be a bust, did you see his workout stats, and some of his highlight videos. The kid is pretty sick.


----------



## FSH

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Joe pryz I mean chris kaman.
> 
> 
> Question for all the people saying Darko will be a bust, did you see his workout stats, and some of his highlight videos. The kid is pretty sick.



no way Chris Kaman is like Joe Pryzbilla he is already as good or even better then Joe will ever be..


----------



## irishfury

lol at all who say darko


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

*Re: ROOKIE BUST*



> Originally posted by <b>martin bolima</b>!
> 
> 
> BOSH is too skinny and weak to be of value at the post. And he doesn't have the perimeter game ala-Kevin Garnett so he is a "tweener"--where will he contribute? he will struggle big-time. He is "potential" to put it bluntly.
> And another bust might just be KAMAN...NAME THE LAST WHITE GUY WHO SUCCEEDED AS A POST PLAYER???!!!!



Brad Miller. Please kill yourself now so there is one less racist on the planet.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> no way Chris Kaman is like Joe Pryzbilla he is already as good or even better then Joe will ever be..



How so?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>Wagner2</b>!
> If you've actually seen Kaman play multiple times you will realize how good he is, and how he truely is a great post player, and underrated if anything. As for TJ Ford, yes his shot isn't great, but the worst shooter under 6'9" in the NBA just signed a 6 year/$99M deal to stay in New Jersey....
> 
> Personally, I think it will be hard for Dwyane Wade to switch from 2 to 1 in Miami, and I'm not totally sold on Jarvis Hayes, although I may be wrong.



They signed ben wallace???


----------



## Jason The Terryble

Simple methor to see if someones gonna be a bust or not:

look at their arms. If their skin is so light you can see the blue blood running through their veins, they will be a bust. Also if they are 6'10"+ and have light brown to blonde hair they will be a bust.
And if they were drafted byt eh Knicks, they will be a bust.


----------



## bullet

Kaman


----------



## SlavkoVranes

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> slavco putting up 5 pts and 5 boards is a knickswetdream!
> 
> Oh, maybe you mean over HIS CAREER! :bsmile:



Hey you idiot have you been watching my summer league stats. It took some time to adjust but I am doing okay. I make bet with you, if I pull down more than that if I get more than 20 minutes of play time you have to jump of off empire state building but, if I don't I give you 50,000 U.S. sound good?


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> Maybe this is just me, but I think that the biggest busts wont be in the first 20 picks, their all solid. That is except for David West at 18... I think that he could be a good player, and could have gone lower, but going to the Hornets seems like a bad situation.


I think Pavlovivic (#19) will be a bust. I never really did like this guy when all the celtics fans wanted him and im glad the front office didnt listen to them. I think Pietrus is headed for bust city when you talk about lottery picks, he could not buy a bucket in summer league which is very concerning considering this guy is athletic and has no problem dunking when he feels like it, he boarded very well and is a good defender but to get minutes in GS you have to put it in the basket.

I dont get why ppl are dissin Kaman, this isnt the typical 7fter that just coasts through college and gets drafted because of his height, He led CMich to an Upset and had a Killer game against duke on a national stage and posted something like 24 and 12 which even if you cut that in half is 12 and 6 which i think would be a solid rookie campaign, he has already said he wants to prove us wrong, he has motivation and possibly could start for the lowly clipps.

And Give Hinrich some slack, he is a very smart player and at least had flashes of promise in summer league, take into consideration that over his whole life he has only had two coaches and two systems of plays (Dad, Roy Williams). he is very mature and will get minutes right away by the end of these 3 months of practices he will be one with the offense, and it is the triangle which i guess is tough to learn at first. He can shoot and has great size for a pg.

And Collison has already adapted and put up solid numbers in summer league and with more time and the olypmic qualifier he will have a big impact on seattle this year.


----------



## dsakilla

Chris Bosh=Kwame Brown


----------



## agoo

A lot of the rookies will have horrible first years (ex. all of those 18 yearold Euros and the high school kids not named LeBron). I think Darko could be a bust because some of the stuff I read about his personality and behavior was less than flattering and not really condusive to becoming a star, as the number two pick should be. Chris Bosh will be a bust. Some people compare him to Kevin Garnett. I see a lot of Jon Bender in him.


----------



## RickyBlaze

> Originally posted by <b>SlavkoVranes</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you idiot have you been watching my summer league stats. It took some time to adjust but I am doing okay. I make bet with you, if I pull down more than that if I get more than 20 minutes of play time you have to jump of off empire state building but, if I don't I give you 50,000 U.S. sound good?


I'll make that bet with you, "Slavko".

That is if you are the real Slavko Vranes....hmmm?


----------



## NugzFan

bosh, darko, ford, wade are most likely.


----------



## -33-

Ford or Kaman


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>irishfury</b>!
> lol at all who say darko



[email protected]


----------



## Jmonty580

*SWEETNEY* 

by far is the biggest bust of the draft. With the 9th pick you should be able to atleast get a decent role player. Sweetney is a PF 6"8 with sneakers on, he's not athletic at all and he has no jump shot. How is he supposed to play in the NBA? 6"8 is short for a PF in the east, can you imagine him playing against PF's in the west? Amarie vs. Sweetney, lol. Plus he's not even athletic enough to try and play SF. This guy will sit on the knicks bench for three years and disappear.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> *SWEETNEY*
> 
> by far is the biggest bust of the draft. With the 9th pick you should be able to atleast get a decent role player. Sweetney is a PF 6"8 with sneakers on, he's not athletic at all and he has no jump shot. How is he supposed to play in the NBA? 6"8 is short for a PF in the east, can you imagine him playing against PF's in the west? Amarie vs. Sweetney, lol. Plus he's not even athletic enough to try and play SF. This guy will sit on the knicks bench for three years and disappear.



Yea, like Elton Brand sits on the bench


----------



## Jmonty580

Sweetney is NOOOOOO Elton Brand. This guy will be useless in the league. I wish he was good cause im a knicks fan and were always looking for great young talent, but i truly dont think sweetney is the answer. Could be wrong but he's going to have to prove it on the court. Judging by his struggles in the summer league (double clutching everytime some plays defense on him) i dont expect much from this guy.


----------



## faygo34

> troy bell...


i just looked on nba.com to see how well my pick has been doing,and have they not updated his stats?? i just dont believe that hes only played 21 minutes his entire time with memphis. if its true however and he hasnt just been injured the whole time, so far my pick is looking good. :grinning:


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>faygo34</b>!
> 
> 
> i just looked on nba.com to see how well my pick has been doing,and have they not updated his stats?? i just dont believe that hes only played 21 minutes his entire time with memphis. if its true however and he hasnt just been injured the whole time, so far my pick is looking good. :grinning:


He's been unfortunate to be playing behind a top 10 point guard and a backup that is starter material on some teams. Once Memphis thins up their roster for him and Dahntay Jones (or once he gets picked up by the Charlotte Bobcats), he'll show that he was worth a mid-first round pick.

He's played well in the time that he's gotten.


----------



## jericho

Thanks for resurrecting this thread! I'm embarrassed now to have picked Dwayne Wade back in July. Wade is clearly doing just fine.

I agree that it's premature to assess Troy Bell, since he never really had much of a chance of playing this year. I think that was clear when Memphis drafted him. 

I wonder about Pietrus and Sweetney, though. Sweetney in particular I followed through his college career and wish the best for him, but have been surprised with all the shuffles the Knicks have been through that he hasn't been able to earn more time on the court.


----------



## OZZY

How wrong everyone is:nonono: 


Let us not forget the 15th pick in the NBA draft, a player that averages 1 point a game, player that doesn't have the excuse of being young like Darko does. This player is Reece Gaines, he is easily the biggest bust in the 2003 draft so far. Kaman and Ford are busts? At least they play and produce in the NBA, unlike 15th pick Reece Gaines.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> .


How wrong everyone is:nonono:  


Save Sweetney who is still turning the corner, why the hate on kaman, hinrich and darko,,,,, ridiculous..


----------



## sportsfan

With this thread being revived it seems like a good time to define "bust".
Darko is a good example. *Is a bust is a high draft pick not producing?* If it is then yes, he's a bust. 
*Or is it when a player who is expected to play an important, productive role on the team doesn't produce?* IIRC Darko wasn't expected to do anything this year.
A clear definition of the word will make it easier to debate the question....


----------



## 2cent

with the 15th pick the orlando magic select Reece Gaines:no: :dead: :upset: :curse: 

He has absolutely no idea.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>sportsfan</b>!
> With this thread being revived it seems like a good time to define "bust".
> Darko is a good example. *Is a bust is a high draft pick not producing?* If it is then yes, he's a bust.
> *Or is it when a player who is expected to play an important, productive role on the team doesn't produce?* IIRC Darko wasn't expected to do anything this year.
> A clear definition of the word will make it easier to debate the question....



I think it would make more sense if we defined the term judgement, and set a limit or boundary on the amount of time a player has to prove themselves. Darko doesn't get minutes, yet people call him a bust.


Does that not seem stupid to anyone else?


Is Kwame a Bust?

I mean really just because you don't see a guy playing all the time doesn't make him a bust. People here are a just so


Ah forget it.


----------



## Nevus

A bust is when a player doesn't live up to expectations or sometimes potential... Darko is not a bust, firstly because you can't call anyone a bust just because they don't play as a rookie... lots of rookies don't play much or at all. If they didn't draft him to be a big time contributor right away, then it sounds like he's been about what he was expected to be. 

Reece Gaines is a bust... some people thought he'd be good.

There aren't many apparent busts this season so far... most of these guys look pretty good.

I don't know what the deal is with Sweetney. I certainly have seen or heard anything about him.

What about Pietrus?


----------



## Vinsanity

how can y'all say lebron, bosh, wade are busts, are y'all dumb or something...darko hasnt played decent minutes so i can comment, i think its pietrus and gaines


----------



## sportsfan

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Darko is not a bust, firstly because you can't call anyone a bust just because they don't play as a rookie...
> 
> 
> Reece Gaines is a bust... some people thought he'd be good.


The problem here is that both arguments could work both ways. Some people thought Darko would be good, so is he a bust? Gaines hasn't played much this year (under 200 minutes total), so is he a bust?
I guess the point I'm making, and should have stated in my first post, is that I think calling anybody in this year's draft a bust is a little premature. I'm sure if we looked we would find plenty of players who came into the league with big expectations, started slow for a year or two, and developed into the type of player people expected them to be.


----------



## benfica

*Even the Pistons*

said that Darko wouln't play this year. But from what I hear about Pistons practices and the few minutes he does get, Darko is headed for stardom.


----------



## McBulls

*Re: Who will be the biggest 2007 Draft BUST?*

Bump.

This thread was made before I came onto the board. The 2003 draft is clearly one of the best in the history of the NBA, so in fact it turns out to have been difficult to predict busts.

A lottery pick should at least command an above average salary on the open market. So, one could define a bust as a lottery pick who fails to get a contract greater than the MLE after his rookie contract is up. Sweetney is probably the biggest bust of the 2003 draft; i.e. the highest drafted player to not get an MLE or better contract after his rookie contract was up. 

So who will be the biggest bust of the 2007 draft? Keep in mind this thread will be bumped 4 years from now.

I predict it will be Yi Jianlian.


----------



## seifer0406

Yi Jianlian is the easy pick here, but I won't go there.

I think it will be Mike Conley.


----------



## hobojoe

I consider Darko a bigger bust than Sweetney because he was drafted before Melo, Bosh and Wade (among many other better players than him). Darko's far better than Sweetney (is he even in the league anymore?) but he was the 2nd pick in one of the best drafts ever. 

My original picks in this thread were pretty good, Darko and Collison. Collison is better than I thought he would be though, Darko is clearly a bust.


----------



## JeremyB0001

*Re: Who will be the biggest 2007 Draft BUST?*



McBulls said:


> Bump.
> 
> This thread was made before I came onto the board. The 2003 draft is clearly one of the best in the history of the NBA, so in fact it turns out to have been difficult to predict busts.
> 
> A lottery pick should at least command an above average salary on the open market. So, one could define a bust as a lottery pick who fails to get a contract greater than the MLE after his rookie contract is up. Sweetney is probably the biggest bust of the 2003 draft; i.e. the highest drafted player to not get an MLE or better contract after his rookie contract was up.
> 
> So who will be the biggest bust of the 2007 draft?  Keep in mind this thread will be bumped 4 years from now.
> 
> I predict it will be Yi Jianlian.


Fascinating read. I think I'd actually go with Ndudi Ebi. Sure it's hard to be the biggest bust in the draft when you were picked 26th but the guy was considered to have high upside as a high school player and has played only 86 minutes in the league. Also, Jarvis Hayes was picked one spot behind Sweetney and has arguably contributed less. Reece Gaines and Troy Bell were drafted higher than Ebi and were nearly as bad or worse so maybe they deserve the title.

I'm not sure how clairvoyant people were in predicting Sweetney's demise because no one mentioned his weight problems and if not for that I still think he would've been a pretty solid player in the league. 

The odds say that one player in the top half of this years draft will fall on his face but it sure is hard to predict who right now. I could see Brewer falling pretty far short of expectations but he'd still be a double digit scorer and lock down defender so we're not talking about a player who will have no impact whatsoever. I guess maybe you look at the players with higher risk because one or more of them may just not develop: Yi, Brandan Wright, Hawes, Thad Young, and Julian Wright. I'd probably go with Thad Young or Julian.


----------



## JeremyB0001

hobojoe said:


> I consider Darko a bigger bust than Sweetney because he was drafted before Melo, Bosh and Wade (among many other better players than him). Darko's far better than Sweetney (is he even in the league anymore?) but he was the 2nd pick in one of the best drafts ever.
> 
> My original picks in this thread were pretty good, Darko and Collison. Collison is better than I thought he would be though, Darko is clearly a bust.


I don't know. Darko is only 22. He'll almost certainly never be as good as Wade, Bosh, or Melo and the Pistons got very little value out of him. However, the jury's still very much out on what type of career he'll have. If he becomes an All-Star people won't continue to call him a huge bust simply because of where he was drafted. They'll just ridicule the Pistons for blowing the draft pick.


----------



## Nimreitz

*Re: Who will be the biggest 2007 Draft BUST?*



McBulls said:


> Bump.
> 
> This thread was made before I came onto the board. The 2003 draft is clearly one of the best in the history of the NBA, so in fact it turns out to have been difficult to predict busts.
> 
> A lottery pick should at least command an above average salary on the open market. So, one could define a bust as a lottery pick who fails to get a contract greater than the MLE after his rookie contract is up. Sweetney is probably the biggest bust of the 2003 draft; i.e. the highest drafted player to not get an MLE or better contract after his rookie contract was up.
> 
> So who will be the biggest bust of the 2007 draft? Keep in mind this thread will be bumped 4 years from now.
> 
> I predict it will be Yi Jianlian.


Oh no no no, Reece Gaines was 1 pick out of the lottery, and he isn't good enough to play in the CBA or the D-League. It's definitely Reece Gaines.

So glad I didn't post in this thread 4 years ago


----------



## silverpaw1786

unnamed said:


> So I'll switch my tune to Dwayne Wade. Conversion of smaller (read: undersized) natural shooting guards to point guard generally does not work. (Anyone remember Shawn Respert?
> NOT that I think Wade won't have a decent career. But I think he's one that will appear in retrospect to have been too much of a reach in the high to mid-lottery.


hehe


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves

Dwyane Wade, Chris Bosh, & T.J. Ford were mentioned a lot :laugh:


----------



## agoo

agoo101284 said:


> A lot of the rookies will have horrible first years (ex. all of those 18 yearold Euros and the high school kids not named LeBron). I think Darko could be a bust because some of the stuff I read about his personality and behavior was less than flattering and not really condusive to becoming a star, as the number two pick should be. Chris Bosh will be a bust. Some people compare him to Kevin Garnett. I see a lot of Jon Bender in him.


Whoops.

I did see a post or two saying that Maciej Lampe would be one of the best picks in this draft. What happened to that guy?


----------



## TucsonClip

Ebi had little LeBron syndrome. He thought he was just as good as LeBron and decided since LeBron was going pro he could do it to.

Should have went to Arizona, where he actaully would have developed, played as much as he wanted, and probably would have made a Final Four.


----------



## 23isback

Man, can you guys imagine Melo on the Pistons with Tayshaun coming off the bench??


----------



## jollyoscars

*Re: Busts*



jollyoscars said:


> #1=Ridnour #2=Kaman #3=Pietrus #4=Milicic(will have good career, but not as good as he is hyped)
> 
> Carmelo was the biggest steal in the draft, he is proven and deserving of the #1 pick. Lampe was the 2nd biggest steal.


looking back, i feel good about what i had to say there. none of my 4 busts has really done anything extraordinary. cool


----------



## Vuchato

23isback said:


> Man, can you guys imagine Melo on the Pistons with Tayshaun coming off the bench??


Melo/Prince at the 4, Sheed at the 5.


----------



## Dream Hakeem

Oh the irony


----------



## jman23

this is a very old post


----------



## kochamkinie

agoo101284 said:


> I did see a post or two saying that Maciej Lampe would be one of the best picks in this draft. What happened to that guy?


The whole Poland hoped he'd become someone in the NBA. Unfortunately that never happened. He was traded quickly form Knicks to Suns, where he had a comuple of nice games at the end of 2003/04 season (like the 17+7 game against Bucks). But in the new season there was no playing time for him, he was traded later to Hornets and then Rockets where he played sparingly. Some said he was to lazy.

Last season he signed with Dynamo St. Petersburg (Russia) but ended up in Khimki Moscow (Russia as well). He had a very good season and decided to stay there for another year. His NBA career is summed up here: http://pnba.basket2.net/lampe/index.html (stats + game by game).


----------



## knicksfan

jericho said:


> While I hope they're all stunning successes, I think it's very likely that one of the 5 top picks will fall considerably short of hopes and expectations. I've been saying Bosh, but I'm starting to fall under the thrall of his accompanying hype.
> 
> So I'll switch my tune to Dwayne Wade. Conversion of smaller (read: undersized) natural shooting guards to point guard generally does not work. (Anyone remember Shawn Respert? He had a terrific college career, and was a highly anticipated and widely respected lottery pick.) Steve Francis is a rare exception, and there's now a lot of buzz about moving him back to his natural SG position. Unless Wade turns out to be the Very Special type of player that Francis and Iverson are, with physical and mental gifts that (with the right surrounding teammates) can make position close to irrelevant, I see him getting shunted back to shooting guard mid-way through the season. There, he'll be at a size disadvantage and competing for PT with Eddie Jones, who deserves to be on the floor as long as he's healthy.
> 
> NOT that I think Wade won't have a decent career. But I think he's one that will appear in retrospect to have been too much of a reach in the high to mid-lottery.


Wow, were many wrong on this one. I for one always thought Wade would be a prolific player in this league, but never did I think he'd be as good as quick as he was.


----------

